# Stefanie Hertel - Dir gehört mein Herz (HD) Immer wieder Sonntags ARD / 26.05.2019



## Scooter (28 Mai 2019)

Video (mp4, 1280 x 720, 347 MB, 3:24 min)



https://bayfiles.com/v1K7lct8n7/Stefanie_Hertel_-_Dir_geh_rt_mein_Herz_mp4


----------



## Bowes (29 Mai 2019)

*Vielen Dank mein Freund für das klasse Video von der wunderschöne Stefanie.*
*Hoffentlich gibt's den auftritt im Roten Kleid auch.*

*Liebe Grüße dein Freund 
Bowes*


----------



## cyruss (29 Mai 2019)

Scooter schrieb:


> Video (mp4, 1280 x 720, 347 MB, 3:24 min)
> 
> 
> 
> https://bayfiles.com/v1K7lct8n7/Stefanie_Hertel_-_Dir_geh_rt_mein_Herz_mp4


Ich war immer ein großer Fan von Stefanie


----------



## Kananga (31 Mai 2019)

ich bedanke mich


----------



## superfan2000 (23 Juni 2019)

Die bildhübsche Stefanie Hertel ist eine absolute Traumfrau zum verlieben. 💘💘💘


----------



## orgamin (13 Aug. 2019)

Die Frau ist der Wahnsinn :thx:


----------

